# Enregistrer une page Web avec ses liens



## Rollmops (1 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à tous 


Existe-t-il une application ios qui permette d'enregistrer une page web _avec ses liens_.


Quand j'essaye d'enregistrer en PDF les liens ne sont pas enregistrés…

Exemple, dans beaucoup de pages Wikipédia il existe un sommaire avec des liens qui permettent en cliquant dessus de naviguer dans cette page.
Ces liens sont des _liens internes_ à la page.

Ces liens ne sont pas copié dans les PDF !


----------



## litobar71 (2 Octobre 2019)

bonjour,

si je fais avec Safari:
Édition --> tout sélectionner
Fichier --> Exporter au format PDF,  j'obtiens un  _Henri II (roi de France) — Wikipédia.pdf de 2.7 Mo de 14 pages. _

tous les liens y sont, *pas en bleu*, non soulignés pour le Sommaire et soulignés ailleurs, il suffit de laisser son pointeur un instant en passant.


----------



## Rollmops (2 Octobre 2019)

Merci litobar  mais je crois que tu parles de Safari sur Mac, moi je suis sur Safari sur Ipad…

moi en PDF je n’ai même pas le résumé…


----------



## litobar71 (2 Octobre 2019)

désolé, un coup d'épée dans l'eau, pas fait attention au thème bien explicite du forum.
je n'ai point de tablette, bonne continuation.


----------



## USB09 (7 Octobre 2019)

Je pense que en affichant le mode LECTEUR de Safari, puis MAIL, tout sélectionner, copier, coller dans NOTES
Tu pourras garder les liens.


----------



## Rollmops (7 Octobre 2019)

Merci pour ta réponse 

J'ai essayé, ça marche en effet mais curieusement seul un paragraphe (et c'est celui qui justement n'intéresse) le *sommaire- table des matières* qui se trouve généralement dans le haut de la page n'est pas copié avec ses liens dans Mail.

Il est pratique car ses liens permettent de naviguer facilement dans la page.


----------



## Locke (7 Octobre 2019)

Juste comme ça, quel est l'intérêt avec un iPhone/iPad ? Comme dans tout navigateur, mettre le lien dans les favoris ne suffit pas ?


----------

